# MorningStar



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Anybody got any trips coming up soon??? I'm going Nov 6 for my Bachelor Party and then again on the 20th...Just seeing if anyone else had a spot...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Dress warm!  Wouldn'd be a bad idea to have an alternate plan. Last Saturday's trip was cancelled at the last minute due to high winds FLF and me fished the back bay for tog.

See you Nov. 20th. with the Tidal Fish gang. Oh yea, I'm Slipsinker over there.  

Catman.


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

I know the deal with the weather...I was on quite a few trips last winter, including one when it snowed all day in January...You guys do any good on the bulkhead???

See ya on the 20th!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

We fished the bulkhead between 3rd & 4th Sts on the incoming tide. You'll see a fish cleaning table there; fish to the right of it. Caught about 13 tog with 4 of them being nice keepers. Keep your leader as short as possible, nothing longer than 3" and be prepared to loose some rigs in the rocks. We were using up to 6 oz. to hold bottom. Soon as the tide changed the fish went south. Good luck Saturday, wx looks good.
Catman.


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

We kept 63 bass on Saturday upto 3 3/4 lbs...Constant catching but alotta weeding through shorts...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

dckhd247, 

How many folks were in your party?

Talapia...


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

4 in that cooler...2 other guys with me had their cooler and got 31...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks. Sounds about right. Those
little ones can wear you out.


----------

